# Driver for ATI Radeon RV370 x300 SE



## btomza (Jan 2, 2013)

Recently, I've installed PCBSD 9.1, but I can't configure my graphics.

I have a graphics card "MSI ATI Radeon RX300SE-TD128E" (ATI Radeon RV370 x300 SE) and I can find a driver for it.

Do you know where I can find a driver for it? (suggestions are welcome)

Thanks,
Alberto


----------



## adamk (Jan 2, 2013)

That GPU will use the open source radeon driver by default, which is the only driver available.  What makes you think you need need to do something further to configure your graphics?

Adam


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi! I don't use PCBSD, but as it fully based on FreeBSD, I think path must be similar.
Please give more info:

What does that mean: I can't find driver for my videocard? How do you know that you have not that driver?
Give contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log throught pastebin.com
Give contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
What steps you proceeds: 1. install system, 2. Install driver, etc..
Are you see console, are you have X11, are you have blank screen?


----------



## btomza (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Admamk and orto-dox!!

I give you more information:

From your questions:

A) That GPU will use the open source radeon driver by default, which is the only driver available. What makes you think you need need to do something further to configure your graphics?


I've tried to use the current drivers, but I haven't luck. "radeon" drivers seems that it supports some cards but not the X300 series.
I've read some places that said that this driver doesn't support X300 series. For example: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=144794&postcount=26

Anyway, I'm not completely sure. Now, I want to configure my screen with 1680x1050 but I can't.

I've installed this: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (in fact I think that it's installed by default with pcbsd, but the X doesn't work when I choose "radeon" driver.



B) What does that mean: I can't find driver for my videocard? How do you know that you have not that driver?
As, I said previously, I read a lot of things, and for example I found a specific driver, but it's for linux, you can see:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English

Also, I see: http://sourceforge.net/projects/vidix/

So, I think that maybe I could find another "driver".


C) What steps you proceeds: 1. install system, 2. Install driver, etc..
After to install PCBSD 9.1, you can choose the driver, but the "radeon" or "ati" driver don't work.
After the installation, I've installed the port manually (xf86-video-ati), but there isn't difference.


D) Are you see console, are you have X11, are you have blank screen?

When I change the configuration the X11 doesn't start.

Now, I'm using:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier      "Card0"
    Screen           0
    Driver         "vesa"
    VendorName     "Generic Vesa Driver"
    BusID      "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection
```


----------



## btomza (Jan 3, 2013)

My files..

/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## shepper (Jan 3, 2013)

Could you also post your dmesg?  Your Xorg.0.log shows that the vesa driver is being used and it would help to see if your graphics chip is being detected correctly.  That also seems to be an unusual BusID for either an onboard video chip or a card in a typical PCIe slot.

```
Section "Device".
    Identifier      "Card0"
    Screen           0
    Driver         "vesa"
    VendorName     "Generic Vesa Driver"
    BusID      "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection
```


----------



## G_Nerc (Jan 3, 2013)

As i see from your xorg.conf, you use vesa video driver. So please do that steps:

update your ports: *portsnap fetch update*
install needed video driver: *cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati && make install clean*
edit your xorg.conf (I'm post sections which I think needs to add or change in your xorg.conf):

```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option          "AIGLX"         "true"
        Option          "DRI2"          "true"
EndSection
Section "Device"
        Identifier              "Card0"
        Driver                  "radeon"
        Option  "DRI"           "true"
        Option  "AGPFastWrite"  "true"
EndSection
Section "DRI"
        Group 0
        Mode 0666
EndSection
Section "Extensions"
        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"
        Option  "XDamage"       "Enable"
        Option  "RENDER"        "Enable"
        Option  "DAMAGE"        "Enable"
EndSection
```


If after that steps video not working, please give /var/log/Xorg.0.log againg


----------



## btomza (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks shepper and G_Nerc.

G_Nerc, I've already installed this driver, anyway I tried the configuration that you said, but I didn't have luck (however, I think that maybe I need to change some configuration).

I attached the information that you asked me.

Thanks by your help,
Alberto


----------



## shepper (Jan 4, 2013)

Does not look like your radeon card is recognized
snip

```
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xd7fe0000-0xd7feffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd7ff0000-0xd7ffffff at device 0.1 on pci5
hdac0: <Intel 82801G HDA Controller> mem 0xd7bf8000-0xd7bfbfff irq 19 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
```
/snip

snip 
	
	



```
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```
/snip

Just out of curiosity, does the motherboard have onboard video, possibly intel based?  If it does your options would be to install xf86-video-intel and move the video cable to the svga/dvi port on the mother board and removing the radeon card.  Second option, if you have onboard video go to bios and disable onboard video and select appropriate video port.


----------



## btomza (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi shepper,

Really, I'm not sure if the card is recognized, but when I change the configuration in xorg.conf, when I define driver="radeon", I could see some messages (I don't have them now) where they say that the card is "ATI Radeon RV370 x300 SE"... so I'm not sure.

About the card, it isn't onboard, and the motherboard doesn't have onboard video.

Card: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/RX300SE-TD128E.html
Motherboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5WD2_Premium/


Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Jan 4, 2013)

Please show us the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file you get after switching to the radeon driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Adam


----------



## shepper (Jan 4, 2013)

> Really, I'm not sure if the card is recognized, but when I change the configuration in xorg.conf, when I define driver="radeon", I could see some messages (I don't have them now) where they say that the card is "ATI Radeon RV370 x300 SE"



The kernel polls the hardware and if recognized puts in the appropriate driver.  In the example below of a FreeBSD dmesg I found on this forum drm1 => vgapci1


```
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdcff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xe7010000-0xe701ffff irq 28 at device 6.0 on pci2
drm1: <ATI Radeon RV280 9250> on vgapci1
vgapci1: child drm1 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080613
```


If the appropriate device controller (software) does not get attached to the appropriate device (hardware) it does not matter what you put in the xorg.conf, it usually does not work.


----------



## btomza (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi adamk and shepper,

I added the new xorg.0.log, and I added a new dmesg log.

One more thing...
When I tried to use radeon driver, in the console I see:

.....
.....
drm0 : <ATI Radeon RV370 x300 SE> on vgapci0
info : [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info : [drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080613
.....
.....

Thanks,
Alberto


----------



## shepper (Jan 5, 2013)

```
[    45.735] (EE) RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
[    45.735] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[    45.735] (II) Unloading radeon
[    45.735] (II) UnloadModule: "exa"
[    45.735] (II) Unloading exa
[    45.735] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[    45.735] 
Fatal server error:
[    45.735] no screens found
[    45.735] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
         at http://wiki.x.org
```

It looks like you are having the same problem as this other forum poster.
Couple of thoughts
Is the drm module starting and can you manually start it?
The Radeon RV370 series is old enough that it should not require Kernel Mode Setting.  You might have an easier road with an FBSD 9.0


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I had an X300.  Can't recall problems, but it's been a while and I don't recall whether I even tried it with FreeBSD.

The xorg porting team told me that you can start KMS-enabled X with a flag to disable KMS, maybe for certain modules, but can't recall those details either.  Probably the easiest is to just rebuild the system without the WITH_KMS option, and then rebuild graphics/libdrm with the KMS option disabled, and then rebuild all the xf86- ports installed.

btomza, please put your log files on a site like pastebin.com so readers can just click on them rather than download, unzip, read, and then delete them.


----------



## celle4bsd (Jan 5, 2013)

Install ports
open an xterm


```
# Edit /etc/make.conf and add
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"

cd /usr/ports/graphics/libdrm
make deinstall 
make reinstall
# leave KMS disabled

# use display from the pcbsd control panel to reboot to the display wizard or from cli
reboot

Then select 6 from boot screen
```

Radeon should now be auto-detected.

   PCBSD 9.1 used the new xorg with KMS enabled to get intel support but radeon doesn't work with KMS and there is no non-KMS alternative for it so radeon isn't detected. The symptoms are usually black screen or vesa only support. 

   This is a known problem that had been indicated to Kris after rc2. It was supposedly fixed in rc3 by having an option to install the old drm modules so radeon will work. I say supposedly because I never saw it in rc3 or release.


----------



## btomza (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks a lot to all. Finally I could configure my graphics card and it works very well.

I did the steps described by @celle4bsd, and they work very well, it was detected and I could configure my screen to 1680 x 1050.

As surely you are discovered, I'm new with FreeBSD (PC-BSD); I've tested FreeBSD and PC-BSD some time ago, but now really I want to use it as my new desktop OS (so surely, I'm going to put new "posts" in the future).

Thanks again.
Aberto


----------



## n3tb0yj (Jul 4, 2013)

Dear @celle4bsd,

I tried your solution and it worked for me. Thank you very much for sharing this usefull solution. I experience one weird thing with the radeon driver. I switch to ati-3d-enable and it is good so far.

Thanks again*.*


----------

